# How to fish TINY streams



## cbfishes (Jul 6, 2012)

Like everybody, I'm eager for spring to arrive. I've been exploring areas near me, mapping streams out in Google Earth, and generally being cranky that it's not nice out yet.

Got a question for you tiny-stream pros out there: How the heck do you fish a tiny stream? I'm not talking "small stream" like 15-20 feet across, I'm talking TINY stream, like 5-10 feet across.

Besides the fact that I love trying to fish them&#8211; they seem so hidden and there are never any other anglers on those super tiny streams&#8211;*I have a tiny creek in our backyard. We moved here in November, and I've caught a few fish in minnow traps (creek chubs, minnows, etc- plus some stoneflies too!) so I know there's fish in there. The deepest area is about 2-3 feet, most of it is shallower, but it's a pretty swiftly moving stream. Here's a pic:










I've fished a lot of tiny streams like that around here, and have my own tricks- slingshotting a fly on a fly rod, breaking the fly rod into 2 pieces, using spinning gear, worms, being super sneaky, etc. and have had various levels of success. I found brook trout in a 10-15 foot wide stream, but boy was it tough not to spook them.

Does anybody else fish those super duper tiny streams? What are your tricks? Ever caught anything unexpected from a 5 foot wide creek? I'm interested in catching ALL species including chubs and minnows, not just trout.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool topic. I usually catch a lot of tree trout in those situations.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I fish a few of them. The easiest way is to go with dunking worms or grasshoppers. I like to spinner fish them if I can, some areas just get to tight. The biggest surprises I hage found were an 18 inch brown and 14 inch brookie. Different streams.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

O.K. but you asked.
A friend on the opener would crawl with an ice fishing rod and reel. 
I preferred a short rod resulting from a fracture and modded top section, and underhand casts, pendulum rock back and forth then lob.Spinning reel. Upstream approach except when approaching from right angle side using cover to work a sweet spot.
Of greater importance. Don,t splash your offering,just a plop.. Wear cloths that blend with the current sky color if flat land ,or the banks/background if low topography.
Watch you shadow, it will panic fish. You are causing vibrations even barefoot so walk gently.Fish can and will hide in inches of water if cover requires it. Often tight to bank if conditions allow and on the floor where vibrations telegraph.
Where they feed is where you want to fish first when they are feeding, easier said than done till the days menu has been read. Outside that you will be mostly fishing them in cover flipping style.No far upstream tosses,it will cause snags.With practice and cover to conceal yourself a lift drop bumping bottom offering.(think cane pole) can be worked out for the rare sweet spots in small water sites like your picture. Run,riffle,pool cover, where are they? A natural presentation weight wise/drift speed with native food a place to start.Sneak using cover if fish spotted and a good fish utilizing structure or cover in a place the current brings food will often be replaced in time by another fish. Current slows at bottom,at turns there,s a cut side and a shallow side,obstacles get undercut,riffles provide visual barrier. How to hide and feed? Hit it at prime feeding time if given the choice in summer,often last half hour of daylight fish can be heard.Watch also in hottest part of summer around springs or water inlets for oxygen deprived fish to breath but be fair enough not to take to great an advantage of them. They usually won,t feed till cooler dark time anyway but show why bank cover for shade,(yep food also) matter,plus overhead canopy. Terrestrials ,grasshoppers ect. can be carefully tossed without you being spotted to test drift speed ,find where stuff travels by current and try to coax a rise. Once hit I would leave it till next heavy rain shuffles the deck and water id falling. An exception would be if browns are there as some will check out newly wet areas edges, even waiting near a ledge to watch traffic float by.As kids we took a few feet of line and a couple Aberdeen if possible, hooks to fish creeks. Cut a "pole" and caught fish. Chubs fried in butter more than once,l.o.l. but there were other fish caught.


----------



## cbfishes (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, great info!

I guess another question related to streams like this is access... Seems like most tiny waters like this are primarily located on private land.

From what I understand about water access laws, tiny streams like the ones I'm describing wouldn't be covered in the whole "navigable" body of water thing, so you can't legally wade them like you can the Grand.

How many of you ask the landowners for permission, and how many just go and fish, hoping they don't spot you?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

All ways get permission on private land and non navigable streams, unless on provable public land. Even around 60th street and snow ave, area.
Possible exception of road culvert trick of floating a healthy worm on hook in a foam cup or on a wood board/shingle piece giving it a tug to drop it in the culvert in there a ways. Cup needs retrieved not to litter so a tip toe not to scare fish netter needed to catch it.Be aware of net restrictions if a trout stream though that one saw a brown on occasion was not, they were escapees.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I love fishing small streams. I was fortunate enough to grow up on a real gem 6-8 feet wide, with some really great depth in spots. Upstream the river was almost always 5-6 feet wide, covered with brush, and 2-3 feet deep, with some 5'+ holes. As other posters have said, stealth is the key. Cloudy days are best. And for that matter, contrary to what a lot of people think and post here, I have had some of my very best days on these small streams after or during very, very heavy rains, when the streams are what some people call "blown out." Along with stealth (i.e. being quiet, and staying low - if i am on the bank fishing I am always, always on my knees as low as I can get), it is also important to make a plan. Study the river. Study it as best you can from a distance. Don't walk or wade up to a hole and then say "oh, here is a nice hole, I should fish this." Stand in one spot, and look and study the entire stretch of stream that is in view. Say you can see 30-40 yards. Pick 3 spots that you want to target based on the river (i.e. good cover over the water like bushes, pools, deep undercuts, a nice bend, etc.) Then figure out how you are going to attack each spot, and each approach might be different. I have caught my biggest fish by identifying a nice hole from a distance. Then, I pick my angle. If I can't get a good pitch to it, I'll get out, walk away from the stream (i.e. don't walk right next to the stream), then very, very slowly and quietly walk to the stream, just up river of the hole, get down on my knees several yards away, sneak up to the stream JUST close enough to get my rod tip where I want it, drop the line in and let it drift to the hole. The openings in brush that I have shoved my rod tip through most people would never even consider. But once the fish is on, you can make some racket if need be. Another tip is don't use too much weight. I can't stress that enough. I got that tip a while ago on this forum and it has paid dividends. The big ones need it to look natural. Another technique I have been using over the last few years is a really tiny float with leader and drifting grasshoppers or other terrestrial types into holes, pools, etc. Generally, spinners are no good for these types of streams. You will get the rare situation where you have the room, but generally all you do is end up catching everything but a fish. Although, I have caught many smaller brook trout dunking spinners, vs. really using them like a spinner. 

Small streams are a blast. Plus, they rarely see any traffic as most guys don't have the patience and don't think the "big ones" are in there. But, that just isn't true. The stream I mentioned earlier, my largest brown out of there was a hair shy of 24", and over the years I caught 6 that were over 20+, and more than I can remember that were 16-18+, and hundreds 10-14". When I was 12 or 13 (long time ago..) on opening morning I was done fishing and I was walking back downstream to my house. As I was fighting the brush, two guys yelled at me from the river. I went over to them and they started yelling at me about how I was going the wrong way, I was supposed to work up river, what holes had I ruined, etc. They were all dressed up in their Orvis gear, fancy glasses, fancy rods, badges, fancy nets that all they did was fight with cause this was no place to be carrying a net.... While I'm in my dirty jean jacket and hip boots, with my crappy older than dirt (but I loved it) yellow fenwick. I said "I'm NOT fishing, I'm going home, I'm done." "Oh" they said. "Did you catching anything?" they asked. A few. "Can we see them?" "Ahh... I threw them all back. Mostly little ones in here, and creek chubs. How about you guys." "Nothing yet, but we hear it gets better upstream" "Well, good luck." 

I caught 25 trout that morning in around 4 hours of fishing. Almost all keepers. I kept two eaters and my biggest a 19" because I was so proud of it I wanted to show my parents. I would have showed them, but they were jerks and with that attitude they didn't deserve to learn the secrets of that little stream from me just after they yelled at me.

Sorry for rambling.... but you got me going. Keep exploring. Eventually you'll figure out how to do it, and maybe even find a little gem of your own. There is a certain atmosphere with a small stream that the big ones just don't have.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hats off to ya Zig.Poor lil fish.


----------



## cbfishes (Jul 6, 2012)

Seriously, what he said. Wow, what a post.

You guys are a fountain of information. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Zig, that was one of the best posts I have seen on here in a long time.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> Zig, that was one of the best posts I have seen on here in a long time.


Thanks. I appreciate that.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Last year during the steelhead run, our river of choice was so high as to be unfishable.
We stopped at a tiny stream to try for brookies and found several steelies, including a dandy male that I hooked and lost.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have found the best way to fish them often times is with the smallest little flatfish, the F4 I think. I drop it in, and work it down stream against the current. They don't don't really dive but sure vibrate. You can back them under structure and more importantly, the are easy to work under cut banks....and even the tiny streams have undercut banks and the biggest fish in the system will utilize those almost every time. The Herron wee craws work well too....any micro floating crank. With this technique, you never have to cast so you can be very stealthy. Let a gold F4 Flatfish hover in the face of a brookie under the bank and they can't resist.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I fish tiny streams in the UP every year... I love it. It is a real thrill to stalk a tiny stream and catch beautiful native wild brookies out of them. Ive caught 12" Brook trout from a stream 3' - 5' wide. I usually drift a unweighted hook with a small leaf worm through the deeper holes. Works every time. I also use small panther martins. In the evening I go to my favorite method... Small dry flies in attractor patterns. Usually size 14-20. The small stream Brookies hammer them.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Patience
Presentation
Perseverance


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Dont forget preservation

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

The tiny streams I have fished wouldn't be a place to use a bait/lure with treble hooks. Bends, boulders, or brush require flipping, dipping, and drop fishing. Like the other guy who posted using leafworms on a single hook, I stick to live bait and thin aberdeen hooks so they straighten out WHEN I snag up. I prefer to wade UPstream as I fish. Preservation refers to NO use of a resource. I support good conservation. I eat fish.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Lots of good advice so far! Wear camo or at least do not wear bright colored clothing including your hat. Tread lightly and go slowly. Streams may be in thick, mucky, uneven terrain anyways, so take your time. The streams may be too small to wade (1'-5 wide) without spooking them, so leap frog your way from spot to spot; get away from the creek, come around, and slowly ease your way back to the spot you have chosen. Remember that it's not a sin to fish downstream...try it! It works!
You shouldn't need waders. Hip boots are enough if you want to stay clean & dry. Or, if the weather is hot, just wear shoes knowing that you are going to get wet and muddy, but oh well. you'll wash up fine. Carry your bait on your hip strapped to your belt. If you want to eat some, use a canvas-bag type of creel like a Polar Creel (you can freeze bottled water/juice and stick it in there to keep trout cold and drink it after it thaws). The wicker creels are very cool, but it's tough to walk thru thick tag-alders carrying one. Carry just the minimum extra tackle you'll need in your pockets and forsake your fishing vest, unless it is a very light vest and it's camouflaged.
Probe every nook and cranny, every piece of wood/root/tree/undercut banks, etc with your offering. Never pass-up a stream that looks "too small". Try any small creek that feeds known trout streams (anything that feeds The Rouge, for example). One of the best brookie streams I have fished in the LP is in Kent County & is an un-named Rouge River feeder creek barely 3' wide. Much of it is only 1-2' wide. I have caught and also lost 18+ inch trout in little streams like this. While there _are_ some small trout in smallish streams, and you might only find chubs, one might be surprised at the keeper-sized and larger trout that lurk in these skinny streams. 
One thing is for sure. Fishing small streams is rarely easy. You'll get a good workout, get some scrapes, thorns, cuts and bruises, and you're sure to feed the mosquitoes well. Best of luck, go get ''em! And yes, eat some too.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

itchn2fish said:


> Lots of good advice so far! Wear camo or at least do not wear bright colored clothing including your hat. Tread lightly and go slowly. Streams may be in thick, mucky, uneven terrain anyways, so take your time. The streams may be too small to wade (1'-5 wide) without spooking them, so leap frog your way from spot to spot; get away from the creek, come around, and slowly ease your way back to the spot you have chosen. Remember that it's not a sin to fish downstream...try it! It works!
> You shouldn't need waders. Hip boots are enough if you want to stay clean & dry. Or, if the weather is hot, just wear shoes knowing that you are going to get wet and muddy, but oh well. you'll wash up fine. Carry your bait on your hip strapped to your belt. If you want to eat some, use a canvas-bag type of creel like a Polar Creel (you can freeze bottled water/juice and stick it in there to keep trout cold and drink it after it thaws). The wicker creels are very cool, but it's tough to walk thru thick tag-alders carrying one. Carry just the minimum extra tackle you'll need in your pockets and forsake your fishing vest, unless it is a very light vest and it's camouflaged.
> Probe every nook and cranny, every piece of wood/root/tree/undercut banks, etc with your offering. Never pass-up a stream that looks "too small". Try any small creek that feeds known trout streams (anything that feed The Rouge, for example). One of the best brookie streams I have fished in the LP is in Kent County & is an un-named Rouge River feeder creek barely 3' wide. Much of it is only 1-2' wide. I have caught and also lost 18+ inch trout in little streams like this. While there _are_ some small trout in smallish streams, and you might only find chubs, one might be surprised at the keeper-sized and larger trout that lurk in these skinny streams.
> One thing is for sure. Fishing small streams is rarely easy. You'll get a good workout, get some scrapes, thorns, and bruises, cuts and you're sure to feed the mosquitoes well. Best of luck, go get ''em! And yes, eat some too.


 
Thats all you need to know! I have taken my largest brookie 16.5 inches and my largest brown 21.5 out of a stream so small most people wouldn't even attemp it. Good luck!

Ganzer


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know about fishing 3-5 ft wide streams, but I am planning on buying a good ultra light to use in some of the wider trout streams where a fly rod isn't practical.


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow... what a great thread! I moved here two years ago from Toledo and have been exploring any and all creeks/streams I find, that are legally accessible. The biggest brown I've caught, that wasn't lake run, was from a little creek not far from my house that is between 4' - 7' wide with tons of overhanging limbs. It is tough to fish but I like the challenge. I fished this particular creek 5-6 times determined to find fish close to home. I caught a small pike and a few little gills during those first outings. I kept exploring and ended up getting a nice 20" brown as reward for my efforts. Now that I've explored it enough and know where the "sweet spots" are, I typically get 1-2 trout each time I go now. I am totally hooked on fishing smaller streams! Some of the guys on here gave me a little advice when I first posted. Since then I took their advice and have simply explored and fished, explored and fished, explored and fished. I think the key to success on these streams is to "explore and fish" meaning to keep trying and keep trying. I too use Google Earth and have found another helpful tool is (I can't remember the name) one of those large sized maps you can buy at Walmart. I have one that is for fishing and kayaking and it really helps. It also shows access spots that I otherwise may not have found. Last year after doing a bit of reading I fished a little creek down by Jackson where my parents live and it was no wider than 3'. I only fished for a couple hours and landed 4-5 nice browns. Being the first time I fished it I didn't expect much. I fished the morning after a rain so I took worms with me and just dunked them a few feet in front a log or hole or bank and the fish couldn't resist. As far as bait goes.. I typically run spinners, flies, worms and what I feel are the best of all.. crawdads! I personally think crawdads are the best bait (personal opinion). I haven't found a trout species yet that can pass-up a nice little crawdad. Anyways... I just figured I would share a little after reading the other posts. Great topic and really cool to see guys so willing to give some helpful advice. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has brought up thermometers, it's my number one tool when exploring new water. 

There's some good info in this thread and with trout season right around the corner hopefully it benefits some people. 



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> I'm surprised no one has brought up thermometers, it's my number one tool when exploring new water.
> 
> There's some good info in this thread and with trout season right around the corner hopefully it benefits some people.
> 
> ...


Great point! Very much a key tool in determining if its trout water or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

troutguy26 said:


> I'm surprised no one has brought up thermometers, it's my number one tool when exploring new water.
> 
> There's some good info in this thread and with trout season right around the corner hopefully it benefits some people.
> 
> ...


I suppose that that would be a great technique, especially if you were going to make several trips to the location and kept track of the information, but I guess I am curious how you would use that as a guide when you're wading through a creek looking for trout.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Because if the water is too warm, survival rate for released trout is low. You really should not trout fish in water that is 70 degrees or more

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

bornforsurvival said:


> I suppose that that would be a great technique, especially if you were going to make several trips to the location and kept track of the information, but I guess I am curious how you would use that as a guide when you're wading through a creek looking for trout.


Personally I use it on a new stream to see if it's capable of holding trout, then during the summer months I do what Jay mentioned. I do take it a little farther and not fish streams over 65 for Brown's. 

Now to add to that, each different trout is vulnerable to different water temps what a brown could live in would fry a brookie and so forth. 

Some other good things to add is maps, a good quality map will help aid you more than anything. I have the all outdoors atlas and Field guides. They come in a northern and southern edition which kinda sucks but they are worth every penny. I also buy plat books for the counties I fish, they are available for about 30 bucks a piece also but will help to keep you off people's land. 

I will say that some of my best found new water has been sage advise from the "old timers", now granted some of this info can be outdated, but it will help lead you to some real gems. Plus all the cool stories of how things were back in their day is enough for me to listen to those old trout stories for hours. 

In the end tho it really doesn't matter what you've read, heard, caught a rumor of etc. Its all about getting out there and putting in some hard work, nothing is more rewarding than beating brush for miles to find your own little place of trout heaven. I know after this long winter I am more than ready to be alone out on a small stream taking in nature at its finest. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

This is an excellant thread. When I grew up in Allegan county there are 100's of small streams if you want to call them that. I would always use a short pole with a BB size split shot and a gold hook with a worm. Most of the trout I caught were brook trout. One stream I fished was only about a foot wide and the weeds around it were higher than my head. It also was a great area for rattle snakes. It was bout 6 inches deep and the banks were undercut. Just drop your hook in and let the current carry it where ever. Where I live now there is a big spring and I use to crawl on a large tree with an ice fishing pole and fish off this tree. It was full of brook trout and you could se them. But as time went by the tree got older and I did to so I don't do that any more. I still like to fish with a single split shot and usually don't need much more than a few feet of line. now use a fiberglass cane pole that slides inside it self as it is much easyer to get thru the brush


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

jaytothekizzay said:


> I fish tiny streams in the UP every year... I love it. It is a real thrill to stalk a tiny stream and catch beautiful native wild brookies out of them. Ive caught 12" Brook trout from a stream 3' - 5' wide. I usually drift a unweighted hook with a small leaf worm through the deeper holes. Works every time. I also use small panther martins. In the evening I go to my favorite method... Small dry flies in attractor patterns. Usually size 14-20. The small stream Brookies hammer them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I also fish using Aberdeen hooks no weight and leaf worms when I can find them. One thing I do is to heat the bend of the hook until I can feel the heat in my fingers holding the hook by the eye. I then drop the hook in the water to cool it back off. By taking some of the temper out of the hook it allowing it to come out of a snag easier

An old gent taught us that trick back in the late 50's when we were constantly breaking off hooks in a beaver pond. His tip sure saved us a lot of hooks from that day on.

I fish small streams with a fly rod even thought it can be a pain getting through the brush with it at times. I can reach out an drop my bait into a hole with out getting so close I might spook the fish.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

Great thread!

My Uncle's ability to pull fish from small streams amazes me. 

I just don't have the patience I guess.


----------



## cbfishes (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, this is just an excellent thread. Thanks for sharing all your tips!

After a handful of unsuccessful outings in our back yard, I finally caught some fish on hook and line!

They definitely can see me coming. The only way I was able to catch some is getting down on all fours, staying well away from the edge, and plopping some worm into a little eddy. The other problem was hooking them, because even my #10 wet fly hook was a little big for a lot of'em.

Keep the tips coming! I've already learned so much, and will no doubt out these tips to use very regularly.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on hooking some. This warmer weather should bring about some bugs pretty soon. 
Those in the water as well as terrestrial falling in. All the growth along the water helping keep it cooler than with out and providing food. Come summer them bare areas should be less fishy.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Although worms have there place... If u can get them muddlers r by far the only thing I fish w given a choice...they r the #1 food for most stream trout and trout go bananas for them, I personally have never seem a trout shoot out of a hole 10-15 ft for a worm but they will chase a muddler that far..if muddlers r not available (u have to catch them urself) salted minnows r also good when rigged the right way...which I won't get into exactly(family secret) but fish it just like a jig..weight right at the hook eye and bounce it into the holes...if u get snagged don't reef on it..just wiggle ur tip and it will normally fall off the snag.. This method w practice has out performed all others I know repeatedly.. We r normally done early morning on opener fishing behind others....

Good luck
Jeff

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## philipj (Jun 29, 2013)

I am from Manistee, and now summer in the Manistee National Forrest. Fished creeks to Lake Michigan. Something that will really help many of you: Go to the tackle store in Baldwin. They sell a video by a local man who really cleans up on creeks, shows you how to do so with small Mepps spinners. I use them, plus part nightcrawlers, grasshoppers and crickets. At 71 years of age, this old veteran can still stalk creeks and feed a family. I do not own any camoflauge, just dress like the sky that day.

Use only low vis monofilament(can't be photographed under water) or the new Nanofil that is very tiny even in 12 lb test.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

legard29 said:


> Although worms have there place... If u can get them muddlers r by far the only thing I fish w given a choice...they r the #1 food for most stream trout and trout go bananas for them, I personally have never seem a trout shoot out of a hole 10-15 ft for a worm but they will chase a muddler that far..if muddlers r not available (u have to catch them urself) salted minnows r also good when rigged the right way...which I won't get into exactly(family secret) but fish it just like a jig..weight right at the hook eye and bounce it into the holes...if u get snagged don't reef on it..just wiggle ur tip and it will normally fall off the snag.. This method w practice has out performed all others I know repeatedly.. We r normally done early morning on opener fishing behind others....
> 
> Good luck
> Jeff
> ...


 
been fishing a long time and have tied and used muddler minnows but what is a "live muddler"? And how can you catch them? Thanks for the information.

Ganzer


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

A muddler pattern imitates a sculpin minnow.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

philipj said:


> I am from Manistee, and now summer in the Manistee National Forrest. Fished creeks to Lake Michigan. Something that will really help many of you: Go to the tackle store in Baldwin. They sell a video by a local man who really cleans up on creeks, shows you how to do so with small Mepps spinners. I use them, plus part nightcrawlers, grasshoppers and crickets. At 71 years of age, this old veteran can still stalk creeks and feed a family. I do not own any camoflauge, just dress like the sky that day.
> 
> Use only low vis monofilament(can't be photographed under water) or the new Nanofil that is very tiny even in 12 lb test.


Here,s wishing you many more hours in pursuit of small waters. And a good number of dancin brookies.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> been fishing a long time and have tied and used muddler minnows but what is a "live muddler"? And how can you catch them? Thanks for the information.
> 
> Ganzer


U have to use a small net...bait net similar to the kind bait shoos use in their tanks w small web...ck restrictions as to the size allowed on ur creeks...place on the down steam side of small logs under cut banks, debris...kick w ur foot toward the net until ur foot is at the net... They will swim right in

And yes they r scalpins...but we always called them muddlers in creek's and scalpins in lakes...same thing though

To keep alive just put in old mayo jar w creek water and through in ur creel..change water from time to time

Also u need to use what u catch on that steam...no bridge hoping...bait caught on that stream has to stay there..or u could get ticketed

If anyone wants a run down of how to rig them pm me....won't post on open forum

Tight lines
Jeff

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I grew up fishing tiny streams. I've caught fish out of tiny streams that are so small, you could not only jump across them, but you could straddle them as you fish. I learned from my dad who learned from his dad. Our family fished for meat. My grandfather grew up in the depression and fishing tiny trout streams was a way of feeding the family. We always use whole night crawlers. Some times trout like a smaller bait, but the whole crawler is for weight. You can cast further and feel the bait better. Even small trout have no problem with taking even the largest crawler. 

Yes, trout love sculpins. Many a cleaned trout has a sculpin in his gut. Funny story. One time while fishing a favorite trout stream in SW Michigan, I drifted my crawler into a likely hole. It was a good spot that I had caught many browns out of before. I could tell the fish that grabbed my bait was larger than average for this creek. I was always taught to let the fish take the bait. This would ensure the fish was hooked deep and you would be able to take the fish home for the table. With experience you can tell the size of the fish by how he "takes" the bait. If it's small you pull the bait away. This fish was large and I let him take the bait for a while. Soon I reeled up the slack line and set the hook hard. My bait come flying back at me. What??? On the end of my number 4 aberdeen was a whole mangled crawler and a large, partially digested sculpin. I had hooked the sculpin in the stomach of a nice trout and pulled it out of his mouth. I was upset, imagining the size of that brown. Surely a 20" plus fish. Of course he wouldn't take the bait again, and repeated trips we not successful. 

I love fishing small water!!




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool story, BUGBOAT, thanks for that!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

I used to fish tiny creeks all the time. My bait of choice was always a half of crawler. One tip when I couldn't get a flip into one of my spots, I would lay my crawler on a piece of bark and float it to the hole then a little tug would drop my worm right were I wanted it. Getting them out was another story but you have to hook them first. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

